# L3 nearly finished



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Makes me want to open a coffee shop.

View attachment 6634


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good ! Pity it has the protective film on the case


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - that's impressive.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But we only have two arms!?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Haven't you tried the leg pull yet?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> But we only have two arms!?


... waits for the cheap quip on this post


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

working dog said:


> ... waits for the cheap quip on this post


Your a bigger man than me if you can reach that high!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Your a bigger man than me if you can reach that high!


if I could I dont know if I'd be bragging or complaining


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

finished!

who will be the first owner????


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hmmmmmmm who indeed


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Really liking that wire drip tray


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

How busy is your coffee shop ? No problem have a whopping 22litre boiler


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yum yum yum


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't tell me thats destined for your bench too ?LOL


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope too big for me


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Cracking looking machine ... perhaps I should move the L1 on and buy an L3 ... oh, and a new flat big enough to keep it in!!!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

with heavily reinforced kitchen counters?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you remove those levers and fit pumps, to much hassle all those levers...

Runs away.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Can you remove those levers and fit pumps, to much hassle all those levers...


Think that might be a mod too far


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its funny, i aim to buy a narrowboat in the future, so use a canal forum, they have this big debate that keeps popping up everynow and then like the lever/pump.

Pump out toilets v cassette toilets.

You never get an end answer as to which ones best!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But lever machines are better!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

this thread is too nice for you froggystyle, step away from the levers!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do like the lever look, im just to lazy to pull one!

Much prefer a nice simple button.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Pump out toilets v cassette toilets.
> 
> You never get an end answer as to which ones best!


LOL! There's a straight answer on my boat.

1) use the marina bathroom

2) if we are underway wait 'til we go through a lock and use their bathroom

3) if we are coastal wait 'til we're out at sea - flush waste through the hull everything else in the bin provided

4) if none of the previous options are possible flush waste to the holding tank - let someone else use machinery to process the problem

Distant 5) cassette loo and chemicals but not on any boat I own

now get back to scrubbing the brightwork you scurvy dogs!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 6878


All Shiny and having its photo taken


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I do like the lever look, im just to lazy to pull one!
> 
> Much prefer a nice simple button.


it's so immensely satisfying to pull the lever, I lubed the L1 last week and it just glides perfectly! And you can tell if the shot is good or not as soon as you release it and fell the resistance, which is really neat.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep - you get loads of feedback from a lever.


----------

